# chickens and quail



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

I am wanting to raise chicken and quail and was wondering if they would get along or if the chickens would kill them because they are smaller? Do any of you raise both? :chick:


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

My stepdad raises both. He had to put them in separate pens because the chickens were brutal to the quail


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't have 1st hand experience, but farms I've visited that had both kept them separate. Quail are ground nesters and much smaller than chickens. I'd think the way chickens tend to pick on smaller birds the quail would be sitting...ducks?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is my understanding that quail have to be kept in an enclosed area and not let out. They will fly away. More than likely you will have problems with keeping them in with chickens.


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

would i have to keep them enclosed if i clipped their wings?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would probably need to talk to someone who raises them. The person I knew kept them in an enclosed area. It was a big area with some being "outside" so they could get sunshine but it was totally covered with wire so they couldn't get out.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Check out this article from Texas A&M

theurbanrancher.*tamu*.edu/retiredsite/animals/l5215.pdf

They have led the way in developing the quail market, I believe. If the link won't work, I can email you the PDF, or you can simply so a search for "Texas A&M Quail". Good luck!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Also, the A&M folks are extremely producer friendly. If I were considering raising quail, after I'd done my web research, I'd probably contact their poultry science department directly for more advice and direction.


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you I will definitely take a look!


----------

